# Abschaffung von Gold und Diamanten Handel im AH



## Uwark (20. April 2010)

Ab heute kann man nicht mehr ohne echtem Geld sachen aus dem Itemshop kaufen.
was soll man nun tun? es gibt so viele die ohne geld spielen und nun? soll man aufhören wegen dieser illegalen Geschäfte?


----------



## Xxairmaxx (20. April 2010)

Uwark schrieb:


> Ab heute kann man nicht mehr ohne echtem Geld sachen aus dem Itemshop kaufen.
> was soll man nun tun? es gibt so viele die ohne geld spielen und nun? soll man aufhören wegen dieser illegalen Geschäfte?



"Richtig Lesen" Ftw...

"ZITAT von Silberfuchs" > Aloha Ladies & Gentlemen.

Bitte erinnert euch daran, dass es sich bei der angekündigten Maßnahme nur um eine *temporäre Änderung* handelt, um die Ökonomie im Spiel nicht weiter zu gefährden.
Eine Lösung wird bereits erarbeitet und sollte in Kürze zur Verfügung stehen.

Dieser Thread dient euch dennoch als Sammelpunkt eurer Diskussion, sofern ihr untereinander oder mit den Moderatoren / dem Community Management darüber sprechen möchtet, oder einfach nur eure produktive Meinung hier hinterlasst.

Das ist keine Freikarte für Flames oder gegenseitiges anpöbeln. Bitte haltet euch daher an unsere Forenrichtlinien.

Danke.


----------



## Uwark (20. April 2010)

ich hoffe es das es eine lösung geben wird. Entschuldige wenn das so art Flame rüber kam aber ich bin ganz schön sauer.
liegt vielleicht daran das ich nicht spielen kann .


----------



## Blindolina (20. April 2010)

Ist trotzdem der falsche Weg von Frogster



Was bewirkt denn das Schließen von Geld/Dia - Dia/Gold handeln ?

Die Leute die Gold benötigen, werden keine Dias kaufen -> schlecht für Frogster
Die Leute die Gold benötigen, werden wohl zum Handel mit Goldverkäufern ausweichen müssen

Was bringt es also den Handel zu unterbinden, wenn man damit wieder die Goldverkäufern hilft? Ich verstehe die Aktion nicht!

Warum wird den nicht der Austauch von Gold von Acc zu Acc unterbunden , von char zu char im selben Acc kann ja bleiben?
Gut das gibt auch Probleme, man kann Freunden/Gildenmitgliedern nicht mehr mit Gold aushelfen, aber das ist zu verkraften, notfals kauft man dem halt das Item und schickt es ihm.

Na mal sehe wie lange die *temporäre Änderung* anhält


----------



## Mayestic (20. April 2010)

Das ist wohl eher ein Akt der Hilflosigkeit bzw der Verzweiflung.
Hätten Sie schon eine Lösung für dieses schon länger bekannte Problem müssten sie nicht sperren.
Also was macht man wenn man keine Lösung hat ? Man haut erstmal mit dem dicken Knüppel drauf und hofft dann eine Lösung zu finden. 
Nennt sich wohl Schadensbegrenzung. Schlecht nur für jene die keine Euros reinstecken wollten. 
Evtl ist ja jetzt die Gelegenheit mal umzudenken und trotzdem in dieses definitiv geniale Spiel zu investieren. 
Gönnt euch mal was und kauft im ItemShop doch einfach mal bis sich das alles "gelöst" hat. 
Aber es hilft alles nix, Jungs da müsst ihr durch.


----------



## Tikume (20. April 2010)

Irgendwo scheint die Scheisse jedenfalls am dampfen zu sein, wenn sie so auf Knall und Fall eine Spielfunktion temporär ausknipsen und das in Zusammenhang mit Wartungsarbeiten mehr oder weniger zur Hauptspielzeit.


----------



## Razorace (20. April 2010)

Also ich würde erstmal abwarten. Vieleicht ist da Problem ja in paar Tagen behoben. Und der Handel geht weiter. Und hoffe ich mal zu normalen Preisen. Was einige im AH ja verlangen grenzt ja schon an abzocke.


----------



## damonster1 (20. April 2010)

Hallo,

warten wir es erstmal ab, in Runes of Magic habe ich endlich die Klasse/n gefunden die mir echt Spaß machen. Das gebe ich so schnell nicht auf. 

Ich gehöre aber auch zu den Leuten die kein echtes Geld investieren und von daher fand ich es sehr praktisch und gut das man im AH auch Diamanten gegen Gold bekommen hat. Wie teuer spielt für mich nicht so die Rolle, man muss sie ja nicht kaufen. Es zählt für mich das es möglich ist. Jetzt allerdings, sieht die Sache schon anders aus. Mal abwarten was passiert.

Es gibt ja leider viele die Gold kaufen, ich finde es blöd. Ich erarbeite mir lieber alles selber. Das ist doch das Spiel. 



ps.: Die Taschen mieten finde ich die allergrößte Sauerei. Mit den 2 Rucksäcken die man hat kann man nichts machen.


----------



## Pltomek (20. April 2010)

Eigene Schuld seitens Frogster! Die sind zu gierig. Um diesen Handel zu unterbinden muss man einfach kaufmännisch denken. Aber ich bezweifle, dass bei den Preisen im Item Shop und den Preisen der Dias, sich unter der Mannschaft ein fähiger Kaufmann befindet. Sry aber Ihr habt 0 Ahnung. Schaut Euch mal an was die Sachen im Itemshop kosten bsp.: makeloser Fusionstein 39 Dias (per SMS Dias kaufen) = € 2,-- man braucht 6 Stück / Rüstungsteil macht 12 €uro.

5 Teile beim Schmuck
8 Teile der Rüstung (mit Umhang) +1 mit Flügel 

Vorausgesetzt jedes Rüstungsteil hat 1 stat (Wert) drauf benötigt man 14 Teile x 6 Fusionssteine macht 84 Stück. 84 Stück x 2 € = 186 €uro um seine Rüstung zu pimpen (aufwerten)

Dazu kommen noch die Rüstungssteine/Schmucksteine um die Rüstung/Schmuck ohne Waffe auf +6 zu brigen. Bleiben wir mal ehrlich die kaufbaren aufwertungssteine sind für den A.... Helfen max. bis +3 wenn man Glück hat. 

Kommt man mit den auf +4 würde ich sofort Lotto spielen! 

Ich gehe extra vom SmS Dia kauf aus weil der großteil der Spieler Schüler/Studenten sind und bis max. 10 €uro/Monat ausgeben wollen/Können. 


Das Leute auf Chinafarmer Diaverkäufer zurückgreifen ist doch logisch weil man sonst imense Summen für den Higlevel Content ausgeben würde. 

Ich tippe auf min. 40% der Spieler die schon bei Euch Dias gekauft haben (mich eingeschlossen). Und mit dem Geld das ihr dadurch verdient könnt ihr nichtmal Bugs beseitigen, stabile Server kaufen?

Wo geht das Geld den hin? Ihr seid nicht Blizzard!! Und selbst WoW kostet im Monat € 10,-- und mehr nicht! Wenn man bei Euch 10 € investiert bekommt man nichtmal 1 Rüstungsteil gepimpt also wen wollt ihr was vormachen!

Ihr seid zu gierig und das ist Fakt!

Gruß
Tomek


----------



## Ironcat (20. April 2010)

was noch dazu kommt ist das items oder stats noch um ein vielfaches teurer werden ,da die verkäufer sich jetzt durch den verkauf von drops finanzieren müssen

gruss cat


----------



## Esperli (20. April 2010)

Also das mit dem Diahandel im AH stört mich jetzt garnicht so extrem, allerdings finde ich viel schlimmer das man jetzt auch kein Gold mehr zwischen seinen eigenen CHars per Post hin und her schicken kann...
Aber eines ist mal sicher, da haben die von Frogster wieder mal nicht bis zum Ende gedacht und einfach mal nen Schuss ins Blaue gewagt... wird sich eh nicht durchsetzen, bis zum WE haben wir vermutlich wieder den alten Zustand.


----------



## Gnuspel (20. April 2010)

Das Rom das größte abzocker spiel ist war mir schon vor Monaten klar jetzt mit level 60 denken sie sie können noch mehr abzocken leute ich gebe euch den rat unterstüzt diese halsabschneider nicht denn in 6 monaten gibt es level 65 und frogster reibt sich wieder die hände weil alles wieder neu gekauft werden muß

das war eine umfrage vor ein paar monaten schaut euch mal das ergebniss an und denkt drüber nach wehm ihr eure Euros in den Arsch steckt

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/143525-rom-ist-zum-groessten-deutschen-abzocker-spiel-geworden/


----------



## Mausespeckchen (20. April 2010)

lol da hat Frogster jetzt ein eigentor geschossen ich werde mich vom Rom verabschieden machts gut leute und Frogster hoffentlich wars euer letzter streich bevor ihr euren laden dichtmacht ich fands sowieso eine unverschämtheit wie ihr euch in der Öffentlichkeit gebrüstet habt und Rom als Free Play Spiel angepriesen habt Fazit ist doch das ihr Geldgeier jede möglichkeit ausschöpft um den kids und allen anderen Spielern die Euros aus der tasche zu ziehen ich hoffe alle leute werden endlich wach und scheißen euch was ihr abzocker


----------



## RoMkrieger (20. April 2010)

Ich finde es nur komisch das die ganze Aktion genau an dem Tag geschieht, wo Frogster die Aktionswoche gestartet hat. Irgendwie riecht das nur nach reiner Abzocke.
Das sie so den Goldsellern den Kampf ansagen wollen, ist nur eine Ausrede. Dafür bräuchten sie nur gewisse Internetseiten auf ihren Spamfilter setzen und sperren.


----------



## Facepalm (21. April 2010)

Frogstaaa! Voll Pöhse!! aBz0kkaaaa!!!

So nee mal im Ernst, ich find es gut das irgendwas passiert ist um die Sache einmal ansatzweise anzugehen. Ob es jetzt die optimalste oder sinnvollste Lösung ist bleibt fraglich. Aber da Frogster sich in den offiziellen Foren geoutet hat, mit der Aussage das sie selbst nicht genau wissen was sie tun sollen, haben wir jetzt schon mal einen Anfang. Einen temporären zumindest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es ging so net weiter, ich hoffe mal das diese ominösen "Untersuchungen" Goldseller so wie Käufer ausfindig machen und sie schlicht und ergreifend bannen. Meinetwegen auch permanent. Es werden sehr viele sein und auch ein Großteil des "Ober-Mega-Highend-Imba-MoreHPlessSkill-Pöbels" wird verschwinden, aber seis drum. Diese Maßnahme würde dann nämlich durchaus das Problem aus der Welt schaffen.

Was RoM und die Euros angeht, bin ein mittelklasse Tank (19k HP, 4,1k patk) und habe sage und schreibe eine paysafecard für 25 &#8364; in das Spiel gesteckt innerhalb von einem Jahr. Das grenzt an totaler Abzocke und mich traf der Schlag als ich das hier gelesen habe. -.- Also Augen auf, sich einen Überblick verschaffen und auch mal den Kopf gebrauchen. Leute finden mit denen das zocken Spass macht, zusammen was auf die Beine stellen, zusammenhalten, zusammen sterben, zusammen lachen, zusammen spielen. Aber nicht zu sehr... RoM lebt schließlich von euch Eigenbrödlern und ich wollt noch nen bissel länger zocken.


----------



## Pltomek (21. April 2010)

@Facepalm

Und wieviele Dias hast du dir im AH gekauft? ^^

Gruß
Pltomek


----------



## Syndry (21. April 2010)

Wenn man sich Runes of Magic mal so anschaut, ist einfach alles daruf ausgelegt den Item Shop zu nutzen.

Die Inis sind viel zu schwer als das man sie ohne gute gepimpte Items schaffen kann.
Die Quest sind eig. auch nur lauf nach da und töte x Monster oder sammel x Kräuter, da kommt ohne Mount schnell frust auf.
Die Sterbeschulden sind auserhalb von Inis auch recht hoch.
Die neunen Belagerungswaffen werden mit sicherheit alle sammt Dias kosten, wie man es in eim Video sehen konnte.

Ich hab zwar immer gesagt das man in Runes of Magic auch weit kommt ohne Geld auszugeben, aber nun sieht das anderst aus.
Dias brauch man auf jeden Fall und das in Massen.

Goldseller sind schon ein großes Probem aber das sie ewig nichst dagegen unternehmen und jetzt gleich mit der Brechstange vorgehen, das passt irgendwie nicht.

Wie dem auch sei die Zeit wird es zeigen wie das alles weitergeht.
Aber ohne die Möglichkeit Dias im Ah zukaufen wird das Spiel viel an reiz für mich verlieren.
Ich möchte nicht genötigt werd in einem Free2Play Game Geld zu stecken um den vollen Spielumfang nutzen zu können.

MfG


----------



## FooFighter007 (21. April 2010)

Bei meinem Main-Char war's so, das ich bis Lvl 53 eigentlich recht entspannt mit vielleicht 30 Euro Invest spielen konnte. Immer nur bei 100% mehr Dia-Aktionen zugeschlagen und bei Tagesangeboten die wichtigsten Sachen eingekauft. Man kann aber mit entsprechendem Zeitaufwand auch sicher bis da ohne Euros kommen, keine Frage.

Ab Lvl 53 hat es aber teilweise echt weh getan, Gold gegen Dias zu kaufen um sich den ein oder anderen Stat aus dem AH leisten zu können. Da wäre ich definitiv mit Stats gegen Dias glücklicher geworden. Viele werden hier den Asia-Zug bestiegen haben, da Frogster ja einen minimalen Umtauschkurs ablehnte.

Im Moment warte ich erst einmal ab und lasse alle kosten intensivere Geschäfte ruhen.

Mein Wunsch "Stab der Leere" wird durch Chapter III eh billiger, da ja neue, bessere Waffen kommen werden.


----------



## Mayestic (21. April 2010)

Mausespeckchen schrieb:


> lol da hat Frogster jetzt ein eigentor geschossen ich werde mich vom Rom verabschieden machts gut leute und Frogster hoffentlich wars euer letzter streich bevor ihr euren laden dichtmacht ich fands sowieso eine unverschämtheit wie ihr euch in der Öffentlichkeit gebrüstet habt und Rom als Free Play Spiel angepriesen habt Fazit ist doch das ihr Geldgeier jede möglichkeit ausschöpft um den kids und allen anderen Spielern die Euros aus der tasche zu ziehen ich hoffe alle leute werden endlich wach und scheißen euch was ihr abzocker



Ich kann deine Wut verstehen aber scheinbar hast du noch nicht sehr viele F2P Spiele gespielt. In jedem, mal mehr mal weniger, gibt es einen Itemshop über den sich das Spiel finanziert. Ich lehne mich einfach mal sehr weit ausm Fenster aber ich sage einfach mal das ein keine F2P Spiel geben wird welches ohne ItemShop exisitieren wird. Nicht wenn es gut und populär ist. Bekannte Masche. Erstmal alles kostenlos lassen und wenn sich ein fester Spielerkern gebildet hat den ItemShop einbauen. Da sind dann viele so ins Spielgeschehen eingebunden das sie auch kaufen. Nur wenige gehn den konsequenten Weg und verlassen das Spiel. Aber du gehst ja jetzt und wirst in Zukunft keine Probleme mehr damit haben. Frogsters letzter Streich wird es aber sicherlich nicht sein. Spiele wie dieses sprießen grade wie Pilze ausm Boden. Ich bin froh das ich nur noch meine 13€ im Monat zahle. Das ist mir angenehmer als ein Spiel mit ItemShop in dem es Items gibt die den Char unfair schneller, stärker oder sonstwas machen. Ich finde es ok wenn solche Spiele gespielt werden aber den Satz den ich seit Jahren immer wieder lese und dabei leicht schmunzeln muss ist wenn jemand sagt er sei doch nicht blöd und gibt 13€ im Monat z.b. für Herr der Ringe aus wenn er kostenlos RoM spielen kann was sowieso genauso gut evtl sogar besser ist. RoM könnte ohne ItemShop nicht exisitieren also meckert nicht immer über Spieler die dort einkaufen denn sie halten das Spiel am Leben.

Zum Thema Inflation. Das finde ich normal. Ok, kann gut sein das die Asiaten oder Osteuropäer ( ja, nicht jeder Chinafarmer kommt tatsächlich aus China, Korea kurz Asien ) da etwas dazu beitragen aber ich kenne bisher wieder kein Spiel mit freier Marktwirtschaft in dem die Preise nicht ständig steigen und die IngameWährung immer weniger Wert wird. Angebot und Nachfrage. Es gibt nunmal Spieler die verdienen sehr viel mit Trashitems bzw An- und Verkauf im AH. Die treiben die Preise auch hoch, denn die sind auch ohne Goldseller reich und zahlen schonmal Unsummen für banalen Dreck weil sie es sich eben leisten können, weil sie keine Lust haben es selber zu farmen und es jetzt sofort haben wollen und nicht erst in einer Woche. Am Wochenende steigen die Preise doch auch gerne mal an. Mehr Spieler, mehr Nachfrage, gleiches Angebot, höhere Preise. Ich wäre als Verkäufer doch blöd wenn ich da nicht zuschlagen würde um auch für mich das Maximum rauszuholen. Genauso wie Spieler die eine Resource komplett aufkaufen ums dann mit 100% Zuschlag wieder rein zu stellen ^^. Es gibt immer Käufer die das kaufen, reine Faulheit. 

Wir werden sehn ob alles billiger wird nach dieser Aktion aber ich glaube nicht so recht daran. Die Preise werden sicherlich nicht komplett resettet auf den alten Stand. Es wird teurer bleiben, weils nach wie vor Käufer gibt.


----------



## Facepalm (21. April 2010)

Pltomek schrieb:


> @Facepalm
> 
> Und wieviele Dias hast du dir im AH gekauft? ^^



Puh das weiß ich nicht mehr, ganz ehrlich. Waren sicher nicht wenig.



Syndry schrieb:


> Die Inis sind viel zu schwer als das man sie ohne gute gepimpte Items schaffen kann.



Der Nachteil an der Ini-Geschichte man muss sie nacheinander angehen. Sich für CL fertig zubekommen ist nicht schwer. Ja ich weiß, cl ist easy dropped nur crap und blabla. Und die Droprate ist auch bescheiden, aber irgendwo muss man anfangen. Mit den dort erfarmten Items und Gold (u.a. durch Lootverkäufe) kann man schon ein wenig mehr machen und sich fertig für SoK machen. Dann mit den Mix von ein paar gelben VIern und den Stats von Questbelohnungen kann man langsam aber sicher mal HdO gehen. Ich rede hier auch nicht von ein paar mal rein gehen. Da muss man schon viele Runs machen. Ich bin immer nur mit der Gilde hinein, und hatte immer Spass. Ich weiß das wesentlich bessere Sachen in HdO, HdÜ etc. gibt. Aber als frischer Highlvl sollte man sich Stück für Stück steigern. Das kann dauern, besonders wenn man sich Set für Set steigern will. Aber wir sind hier nicht bei WoW... man gut.



Syndry schrieb:


> Die Quest sind eig. auch nur lauf nach da und töte x Monster oder sammel x Kräuter, da kommt ohne Mount schnell frust auf.



Bei dem Mini-Spiel in der Steppe kann man schon recht früh, mit ein bißchen Übung anfangen sich ein Perma-Mount zusammen zu farmen.



Syndry schrieb:


> Die Sterbeschulden sind auserhalb von Inis auch recht hoch.



Wenn deiner Gilde der Bau einer Bibliothek möglich, reicht sie bis zu einem gewissen Punkt um die Schulden abbauen. Ansonsten spart man für die etwas knackigen Sachen die Phirius-Marken für nen Seufzer. Ich habe meist in einer Gruppe gequestet, wie schon gesagt wenn man die richtigen Leute hat machts so oder so mehr Spass. Und da es genug Möglichkeiten gibt Gold zu erspielen und dadurch sich mal Dias im AH zu gönnen, ist auch mal nen Erlösungsschein drinne.



Syndry schrieb:


> Die neunen Belagerungswaffen werden mit sicherheit alle sammt Dias kosten, wie man es in eim Video sehen konnte.



Die Belagerungskriege waren für mich so oder so uninteressant. Da mich der PvP-Part des Spiels nie interessiert hat. Und dieser Teil des Spiels steckt eh noch in einer frühen Beta-Phase.

Es gibt immer Mittel und Wege, man muss nur seinen Weg finden. Man braucht nun mal ein gutes Stück Geduld. Wer keine hat wie die meisten Spieler, wird nur den Item-Shop sehen, das ist dann wohl so. 

Gruß Facepalm


----------



## Grimlokk (21. April 2010)

Ist es denn bei RoM (wie bei fast allen MMORPGs) nicht so, dass der Großteil der Spieler gar nicht im HighLvl-Content steckt? Am viel beschworenen Endgame nimmt doch nur ein kleiner Teil der Spielerschaft teil, oder? Für einen sehr großen Teil der Spieler ist RoM also tatsächlich günstiger als ein Spiel mit monatlichen Gebühren. Wie viel man zahlt, bestimmt doch hauptsächlich der eigene Ehrgeiz. Wenn man unbedingt als einer der ersten an den High-Level-Instanzen teilnehmen möchte und seinen Charakter möglichst schnell immer weiter verbessern möchte, dann wird bei F2P-Titeln meistens der Griff in die Geldbörse nötig. Andere Spieler (wie ich) mögen das Leveln in MMORPGs mindestens genauso gern wie den End-Content und für die ist RoM günstiger als z.B. WoW oder WAR.


----------



## Razorace (21. April 2010)

Also wenn ich hier einige Kommentare lese platzt mir der Kragen. Ich bin selber Kaufmann vom Beruf und arbeite schon lange für ein großes Unternehmen. Es ist doch vollkommen normal das man solche Preise anbietet. (Persönlich find ichs nicht so teuer) .. was meint ihr was da alles finaziert werden muss. Wenn ich überlege schon alleine die ganzen Mitabreiter. Da sitzen ja nicht nur 10 Leute hinter. Habt ihr ne Ahnung was ein einziger Mitarbeiter im Jahr kostet??! .. Ich ja !! 

Desweiteren alle meckern aber vollen Spielen!! Wenn ihr Spielen wollt dann hört auf zu meckern. Kann doch echt nicht sein, niemand ist gezwungen hunderte von Euros auszugeben. Die das machen, wissen es und stehen auch dazu. Und meckern nicht rum. Wenn ihr keine kaufen wollt ok, oder halt nur wenig. Man muss sich dann halt mit anderen Dingen im Spiel beschäftigen..Versetzt euch mal in derren Situation. Wenn ihr RoM entwickelt hättet bzw Geld damit machen wollt. Ich würdet bestimmt nicht anders Denken. Und auch solche Preise gestalten, schließlich denkt jeder an seine Tasche und nicht an derren anderen. So ist Wirstschaft nunmal. Und umsonst gibts nichts !!!

Außerdem haben das einige noch nicht mitbekommen o.O , es ist ja nicht für dauer. Die wissen die Problematik und werden schon ein Weg finden. Mein Gott, dann haltet ihr es ein paar Tage eben ohne dias kauf im AH aus.

Was aber gleich wieder alle können ist meckern, meckern, meckern , ... als stats mal zu warten. Oder sich in die Situation der Hersteller zu versetzen, das können die wenigsten. Nein statdessen wird gleich die Firma beleidigt, abzocker usw.. Hey die wollen auch nur das Geld verdienen. Und das die an so einem Spiel nicht nur ein Appel und ein Ei verdienen wollen ist klar. Anderfals würde es solche Spiele gar nicht geben. Und wie gesagt jeder kann hier frei entscheiden ober Geld bezahlt oder nicht. Und es gibt immer mittel und wege im Spiel nicht so viel Geld zu inverstieren..Nicht wie anderen Spielen, wo du ein Abo brauchst um es zuspielen. Das ist wieder ne andere Geschichte. Meine Erfahung ist, ich habe echt schon viele Spieler kennen gelernt die wirklch humane Preise für Items nur haben wollen. Einfach mal auch sich bischen mit anderen Spieler unterhalte, Kontakte knüpfen.. und schon hilft man sich gegenseitig. Also alles ist möglich. Aber wenn ich im Spiel sehe wie lust los teilweise sich Spieler mit anderen unterhalten, ist klar das der ein oder anderen nicht wirklich was am Preis machen will. Ich bin auch eher bereit einem Spieler nach ein netten Gespräch, oder nach gemeinsamen Spielen meine Ausrüstung zuverkaufen, . Was ein Humaner Preis ist, und man es sich leisten kann. Ich habe auch schon Sachen verschenkt weil mir die Person an sich gefallen hat. Wo ist das Problem?! Es ist ja auch nur ein Spiel wo eigentlich alle Ihren Spass und Freude dran haben sollen.


----------



## Facepalm (21. April 2010)

@razorace

Sehe ich genauso wie du! Und grade weil teilweise schon ein gewisser Wert und auch viel Arbeit dahinter steht, sollte man sich eben genau aussuchen mit wen man online die Zeit verbringt. Und genauso aufpassen wie man sich online benimmt. Viele mögens nicht glauben aber ich habe bei Runes schon sehr viel mehr reifere Leute getroffen als bei manch anderen P2P-Spielen. Und grad wenn die soziale Komponente stimmt und man gut miteinander umgehen kann, machts nochmal doppelt soviel Spass. Egal ob der eine nun viel investiert oder wenig. Ich habe schlicht und ergreifend bei mir selbst gemerkt das es kein MUSS ist. Wenn ich es aber in Zukunft noch tun werde, werde ich es mit Sicherheit gerne tun. Da dieses Produkt mir viel Freude bereitet hat.


----------



## Thoriumobi (21. April 2010)

Razorace schrieb:


> Also wenn ich hier einige Kommentare lese platzt mir der Kragen. Ich bin selber Kaufmann vom Beruf und arbeite schon lange für ein großes Unternehmen. Es ist doch vollkommen normal das man solche Preise anbietet. (Persönlich find ichs nicht so teuer) .. was meint ihr was da alles finaziert werden muss. Wenn ich überlege schon alleine die ganzen Mitabreiter. Da sitzen ja nicht nur 10 Leute hinter. Habt ihr ne Ahnung was ein einziger Mitarbeiter im Jahr kostet??! .. Ich ja !!
> 
> Desweiteren alle meckern aber vollen Spielen!! Wenn ihr Spielen wollt dann hört auf zu meckern. Kann doch echt nicht sein, niemand ist gezwungen hunderte von Euros auszugeben. Die das machen, wissen es und stehen auch dazu. Und meckern nicht rum. Wenn ihr keine kaufen wollt ok, oder halt nur wenig. Man muss sich dann halt mit anderen Dingen im Spiel beschäftigen..Versetzt euch mal in derren Situation. Wenn ihr RoM entwickelt hättet bzw Geld damit machen wollt. Ich würdet bestimmt nicht anders Denken. Und auch solche Preise gestalten, schließlich denkt jeder an seine Tasche und nicht an derren anderen. So ist Wirstschaft nunmal. Und umsonst gibts nichts !!!
> 
> ...



lol, wenn du in dem Job wirklich arbeitest, ist es aber armselig, wie blauäugig du da die arme, arme Firma verteidigst! Süß irgendwie, aber völliger Käse. Wenn du dir jeden Scheiß andrehen lässt zu jedem Preis, dann seis drum, wenn du die Kohle zum Fenster raus werfen bereit liegen hast.


Das Probelm liegt ganz einfach darin, dass ROM behauptet: Ich bin F2Play! Und das, mit Verlaub, ist ja mal ne dicke Verarsche. ^^


----------



## Razorace (22. April 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> lol, wenn du in dem Job wirklich arbeitest, ist es aber armselig, wie blauäugig du da die arme, arme Firma verteidigst! Süß irgendwie, aber völliger Käse. Wenn du dir jeden Scheiß andrehen lässt zu jedem Preis, dann seis drum, wenn du die Kohle zum Fenster raus werfen bereit liegen hast.
> 
> 
> Das Probelm liegt ganz einfach darin, dass ROM behauptet: Ich bin F2Play! Und das, mit Verlaub, ist ja mal ne dicke Verarsche. ^^



Wer schon mit " lol " oder anderen Sachen antwortet hat in meinen Augen nich wirklich reifes Wissen. Sorry so denke ich! 

Erstens ist es keine Käse, und zweitens lasse ich mir nichts andrehen. Das habe ich nicht geschrieben , ich habe darüber geschrieben das das Wirtschaftlich Korrekt ist. Und das jeder an deren Stelle genau so handel würde.

Ich verteidige niemand. Bin neutral. Nur ich sehe die Sache mit anderen Augen. Mir gehts darum das alle meckern. Niemand wird gezwungen sich Diamanten zukaufen. ob und wie hilfreich sie sind. Das ist ne andere Sache. 
Jedoch stimme ich hier ROM zu. Es ist ein F2Play. Du kannst es spielen ohne was dazu zubezahlen. Wie und was das für auswirkung auf deine Items haben ist ne ganz eigene Geschichte. Hier gehts alleine um die Basis des Spiels. Und du kannst ne Menge reißen auch ohne ein Cent dafür zubezahlen. Jedoch dauert es halt. Und da die meisten Menschen ey keine Gedult haben, kaufen Sie die Items. Das ist das "u.a" Konzept der Firma. 

Nur ist klar das die Firma dementsprechend Geld für Ihre Sachen verlangen. Einfachmal überlegen, andernfals würde sich das Spiel, Die Firma, Die Mitarbeiter, Promotion, Werbung uswuswusw überhaupt nicht finanzieren lassen. Ich brauche ein neuen TV, schenkst du mir ein??!! -_- !!.Ich krieg nur immer ein Hals wenn Leute alles haben wollen und nichts dafür bezahlen wollen. So geht das nicht. Und zu verschenken hat auch keiner was. Und vorallem meckern alle, da sage ich immer sollen Sie es besser machen. Macht ein Spiel und macht es richtig günstig. Ich will mal sehen wie lange ihr dann überlebt. 

Ich finde eher das man meckern Sollte wie die Lebensmittel an Preisen gestiegen sind. Weil sowas ist was man zum Leben braucht. Bei Luxus Gütter (wo auch ROM zählt) .. kann ich das verstehen das die Profit draus machen wollen. Ehrlich gesagt, hätte ich so eine Firma ich würde es nicht anders machen. Und mit abzocke hat das nix zu tun. Du wirst nicht gezwungen dir sowas zukaufen. Oder beispiel TV Geärte.. würde ich auch teuer verkaufen, warum nicht. Aber der Punkt ist, man braucht es nicht. Du brauchst im Leben kein RoM, kein TV, kein Handy usw dies dient nur der Unterhaltung und Spass. Nur bei Lebensmittel (z.b.) ist man gezwungen die zukaufen. Andernfals lebst nicht lange. Da verstehe ich das, das sich die Leute über die Preise aufregen. Aber nicht bei sowas wie in ROM!

Und das ist nicht nur bei ROM so das ist in jedem anderen Branche "Bsp. Einzelhandel" genau so!! Es sollte einen Bewußt im Leben sein das einem nichts Geschenkt wird. Aber ich glaube die reiferen Spieler/Leute verstehe mich da schon eher. natürlich will die Firma an jedem Geld verdienen. Ich will ja nur das einige checken, das das normal ist. Sonst würde es nichts geben.

Und ich werfe weiß Gott meine Kohle nicht aus dem Fenster. Jeder der Geld hat und der alt genug ist mit Geld zuhandeln. Sollte im Leben gelernt haben richtig mit seinem Geld zu Wirtschaften. Und jeder kann frei über sein Geld entscheiden. Natürlich habe ich mir auch Dias gekauft. Aber ich überlege wie ich sie ausgebe und muss so nicht ständig aufladen. Und kaufe mir nur Sachen wenn ich was Interesannt finde und auch brauche. Oder wer der Meihnung ist ständig Sachen aus dem Shop zubrauchen der kann nicht damit umgehen. Man kann mir kleinen Sachen auch viel Spass haben. Tut mir leid ist so!

Verstehst du mich wenigstens ein bischen?! ..

Hört auf zu meckern, wenn es einem nicht passt .. suche er sich ein anderes Hobby. Es gibt wichtigere Sachen im Leben als sich über sowas aufzuregen. 

LG


----------



## yvideluxe (22. April 2010)

Ganz ehrlich was regt ihr euch auf, rom ist keine Abzocke, spielt mal andere Games dann wisst ihr was abzocke bedeutet^^ ich sage nur last chaos^^

Da geht nichts ohne geld rein zu stecken und man muss nicht wenig dafür investieren!!!

Wenn man es richtig anstellt muss man nicht viel investieren, nur für Aufwertungssteine, aber die kosten nicht die welt. Am besten finde ich die TQ um diese Marken zu bekommen, damit kann man auch viel erreichen, also es stehen sämtliche Möglichkeiten offen.

Zudem muss ein Onlinegame sich ja irgendwie finanzieren können, sowie die ganzen Mitarbeiter entlohnen. Ausserdem werdet ihr nicht gezwungen im shop zu kaufen!!!


----------



## rudeboy1609 (22. April 2010)

Solange es so bleibt werden wir wohl gezwungen richtiges geld für dias auszugeben da man nunmal ohne die sachen aus dem item shop nicht weiterkommt. ich finde es einerseits ja gut das die frösche versuchen was gegen die ganzen goldseller zu unternehmen, verstehe allerdings den sinn in ihrer derzeitigen aktion nicht. durch den stop der gold- dia, dia- gold transaktionen im ah steigen die preise allgemein exorbitant an, auf laoch um 200 bis 300 prozent und das innerhalb von 2 tagen. dadurch gehen doch nun noch mehr user zu goldsellern um ihre sachen bezahlen zu können. mit den momentanen aktionnen hindern sie nicht einen goldseller daran ihrem tagwerk nachzugehen, dann trifft man sich een ingame und übergibt das gold so wie es zb. in wow schon lange üblich ist. also ich als dia im ah käufer fühle mich durch diese aktion massiv benachteiligt und werde, sollte diese änderung nicht innerhalb der nächsten 4 tage zurückgenommen werden, dem ansonsten wirklich guten spiel den rücken kehren. ich weiss schon das die frösche mein abgang nicht stören wird, nichtmal wenn ich das ins offizielle forum gepostet hätte ( community ist ein fremdwort für die), aber ich weis das ich mit meiner meinung nicht alleine stehe. ist schon seltsam das die aktion genau da begann als sie wieder gute angebote im itemshop hatten. mir solls egal sein, ich schaue mir das noch ein paar tage an und sollte sich bis dahin nichts getan haben werde ich gehen und mir ein spiel suchen bei dem ich für 10-15@ im monat alles spielentscheidende dabei habe.

dann man /flame on


----------



## Mikehoof (22. April 2010)

> Das Probelm liegt ganz einfach darin, dass ROM behauptet: Ich bin F2Play! Und das, mit Verlaub, ist ja mal ne dicke Verarsche. ^^



Ich spiele ROM nicht mehr aber mir hat es ganz gut gefallen. F2P ist Rom auf jeden Fall. Man braucht nichts zu kaufen, nur man wird halt evtl. im Endgame nicht alles sehen bzw. erreichen können. Meine Frau spielt fast seit dem Release ROM und hat sich bisher nur ein Pferd geleistet. Ihr ist aber auch klar, dass sie nie zur "Serverelite" gehören wird.

Kein Kauf des Spiels notwendig, keine monatlichen Gebühren also F2P. Nur wer besonders naiv ist oder sich nun wirklich überhaupt nicht informiert hat, dürfte sich über den CS wundern. Ich persönlich bevorzuge ein Abo... Wahrscheinlich aber nur weil mir dort nicht auffällt, dass ich für ein Spiel jeden Monat Geld bezahle, welches ich schon gekauft habe. :-) 

Frogster wird schon eine Lösung einfallen und bis dahin einfach etwas abwarten Leute.


----------



## Syndry (22. April 2010)

Ob abzoge oder nicht sei mal dahin gestellt und es ist jedem freigestellt sich zu beschweren oder sein unmut kund zu tun.
Die Leute die sich über die Nörgler beschweren können sich mal schön an ihre eigene Nase fassen.

Natürlich wird man in RoM nicht gezwungen echtes Geld auszugeben.
Es geht ja "nur" um die abschaffung des Handels mit Dias im AH und das versenden von Gold zu anderen Chars.

Für mich sind das zwei lieb gewonnen Featurs die ich nicht missen möchte und das der unmut über solche aktion groß ist, kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen.

Beschwerten, nörgel usw. kann man auch als konstrutiven Feedback ansehen, es spiegel ja auch nur die Stimmung der Spieler wieder.

@Razorace
Was hat der ausdruck lol denn mit reifen Wissen zu tun, denn zusammenhang würde ich gern erklärt bekommen.
Schön find ich auch diesen Abschnitt von dir:
"Hört auf zu meckern, wenn es einem nicht passt .. suche er sich ein anderes Hobby. Es gibt wichtigere Sachen im Leben als sich über sowas aufzuregen."
aber selber regst du dich am meisten von allen auf, zwar über was anders aber naja....muß ja jeder selber wissen.

@Facepalm
Mit dem Mini-Spiel in der Steppe kommt man an ein Perma Mount das ist ja super, danke für die Info.

MfG


----------



## Grimlokk (22. April 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Das Probelm liegt ganz einfach darin, dass ROM behauptet: Ich bin F2Play! Und das, mit Verlaub, ist ja mal ne dicke Verarsche. ^^


Ob das Spiel Free2Play ist oder nicht, hängt davon ab, wie Du es spielen willst. Wenn Du mit den anderen High-Level-Spielern mithalten willst und der Spaß am Spiel für Dich darin besteht, Deinen Charakter bis zum Maximum auszureizen, dann kostet RoM Geld (oder unrealistisch viel Zeit). Wenn Du auf der anderen Seite nur die Welt und die Geschichte genießen möchtest, das Leveln des Helden schon als Spaß ansiehst und mit etwas weniger Ehrgeiz und Druck an die Sache herangehst, dann kostet es kein Geld.
In RoM hast Du immerhin die Wahl. Für Spieler mit einer langsameren Spielweise, die nicht so viel Zeit im Monat in RoM verbringen, ist es sehr angenehm, keine regelmäßigen Gebühren zahlen zu müssen.


----------



## Garlina (22. April 2010)

Ich habe längere Zeit (fast 5 Jahre) WoW gespielt und bin im September zu RoM gewechselt ..... bei WOW habe ich größtenteils im mittleren Endcontent gespielt .... heißt Classic bis BWL und Naxx 40 angetestet .... BC dann alles außer Sunwell ..... und auch WoTLK alles im Softmode und teilweise Hardmode und Titel außer die letzte jetzt neue Inze .... Ich habe nie die Zeit und das Bedürfniss gehabt im High-Endcontent und zu den Hardcoregamern zu gehören. 

In RoM kann ich mein Spielverhalten besser umsetzen mit weniger Geld ..... ich habe bei WoW monatlich ca. 11 € bezahlt (77,- € bei 7 Monaten) und in RoM bis jetzt 50 € in 7 Monaten investiert und mein Equip ist jetzt HDO tauglich .... nicht weil ich es musste sondern weil ich es wollte ..... ich hätte mir zum Beispiel nicht meinen schicken Pegasus kaufen müssen .... denn ich hätte auch alles zu Fuß oder per Mietgaul machen können .... ich habe meine Ausrüstung erst mit 50 angefangen zu pimpen um CA und SOK zu tanken .... das hätte ich auch über Ingamestats und co machen können aber da ich berufstätig bin und nicht soviel Zeit zum spielen habe, bin ich gern bereit in mein Hobby auch Geld zu investieren (natürlich im Rahmen)

Fakt 1 ist: Wer viel Zeit und Muße hat und im Handeln ganz gut unterwegs ist, kann in RoM ohne einen müden Euro auskommen. Gold kann man durch farmen etc. verdienen und sich davon dann die Fusis mit Stats kaufen und seine Ausrüstung auch Highendfähig machen. Das kann dann halt auch dauern.

Fakt 2 ist: Wer sehr schnell in den Endcontent will, weil ihm leveln und farmen und craften etc. zu blöd ist, der wird sicherlich auch nicht mit den 11 € im Monat auskommen und ist wohl in spielen die monatlich 11 € kosten besser aufgehoben. Dieses Spiel ist halt nichts für Leute die mit ihrem reaGeld nicht haushalten können. Man muss sich halt selber ein Limit setzen was man bereit ist auszugeben im Monat und dann ist es auch keine Abzocke :-) 

In unserer Gilde läuft das alles ziehmlich gechillt .... wir helfen unseren kleinen wir gehen mal entspannt in die CA oder SoK .... und wollen natürlich wenn wir genug Leute haben die HDO-Ready sind auch da reingehen .... aber alles kann nichts muss ..... wenn halt nicht genug Leute da sind dann wird halt gefarmt, getwinkt oder sonst irgendwas :-) .... wir hatten halt auch mal Leute in der Gilde die damit nicht zufrieden waren ..... die schnell höher hinaus wollten ..... die sind dann halt gegangen und haben sich den Highendgilden angeschlossen. Das ist ihr gutes Recht :-) .... jeder muss seinen Spielstil finden und Erfahrungen sammeln.


----------



## Shariko (22. April 2010)

So, um es einfach mal auf den Punkt zu bringen:

Alles im Leben ist auf irgendeine Art und Weise Abzocke!

So, und nu die Erklärung, warum das so ist. Keiner, der etwas anbietet, würde das für das Allgemeinwohl tun, sondern weil er etwas daran verdienen will (Sachen wie Caritasverbände mal außen vorgelassen, um die geht es hier schließlich nicht). Sei es z. B. RoM mit seinen Itemshop oder HdrO, WoW, WAR und andere Abo-MMOs oder aber auch einfach der Supermarkt um die Ecke. Alle diese Leute, die hinter diesen Organisationen stecken wollen natürlich Geld verdienen, und wie macht man das, in dem man Werbung macht. Jeder natürlich auf seine Art und Weise.

Wie letztendlich der Käufer sowas empfindet, liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters. Was der eine für schamlose Abzocke hält, z. B. für einen Braten aus einem Delikatessladen satte 20-30 Euro hinlegen, oder halt für ein paar netter Goodies aus dem Itemshop entsprechend Dias oder sogar reales Geld für son Mount wie in WoW, ist für den andern wiederum recht erschwinglich, weil er entsprechend Geld dafür zur Verfügung hat. Also es kommt so gesehen auf die Sichtweise an und nicht, ob das nun wirklich Abzocke ist oder nicht. Denn generell wollen die doch alle nur eines, nämlich unser Geld, so oder so. Und dafür muß man kein MMO spielen, dafür reicht schon der ganz normale Alltag.

Anstelle immer einen an den Pranger zu stellen, dass sowas Abzocke sei, der sollte mal überlegen, für was er sonst noch so Geld ausgibt, was er vielleicht eigentlich gar nicht zum überleben braucht. Da gibt es bestimmt mehr als genug, was in de Ecke verstaubt, was man aber damals unbedingt haben musste. So gesehen ist jeder für sich selbst verantwortlich, ob man Geld für irgendwas bestimmtes investiert.


----------



## Mayestic (22. April 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt ganz einfach darin, dass ROM behauptet: Ich bin F2Play! Und das, mit Verlaub, ist ja mal ne dicke Verarsche. ^^



Ist es nicht. 
Du kannste es kostenlos solange spielen wie du willst bedeutet nicht das du auf gleichem Level spielen kannst wie Spieler die bezahlen. 
Du kannst nicht genausoviel erreichen in der gleichen Zeit wie zahlende Spieler. 
Deine Ausrüstung wird wahrscheinlich niemals so gut sein wie die von jemandem der das viele Euros reinpumpt aber du kannst es weiterhin kostenlos spielen. 
Du kannst das Maxlevel erreichen, kostenlos. 
Ok, jeder andere der zahlt ist 10 mal so schnell wie du an seinem Ziel aber du spielst ja kostenlos. 

Das was du bemängelst ist das du kostenlos nicht das haben kannst was andere haben die Euros reinpumpen.


----------



## Melarius (22. April 2010)

Hallö,

also es ist immer wieder interessant zu lesen wie viele sich darüber beschweren wenn sie selbst für eine Dienstleistung etwas bezahlen sollen, aber selbst wollen sie natürlich nichts umsonst tun. Hat sich mal jemand gefragt wie Frogster das Personal bezahlen soll? Oder die Hardware? Oder die Leitungsanbindungen?

Beschwert euch doch nicht darüber das Frogster für die Diamanten Geld nimmt sondern darüber das es so viele Goldseller gibt und natürlch die entsprechenden Kunden die da fleissig Gold kaufen. Mal ein kleines Beispiel: 1000 Diamanten (bei Diamantenfieber) für 21.99 €, die Goldseller verkaufen 10 mio Gold für unter 10 €, bei einem Diamantenpreis von 10K Gold pro Stück sind das dann mal 1000 Diamanten für diese 10 €.

Das Gold wird von Spielern aufgekauft oder durch Bots im 24/7 Betrieb gefarmt. Dank den Goldkäufern steigen die Preise weil es für jemand der ein paar Mio gekauft hat ein leichtes ist sich seine Wunschgegenstände oder Diamanten im AH zu kaufen. Dadurch steigen die Preise im AH denn die Verkäufer merken recht schnell das auch überteuerte Sachen gekauft werden, denn die Goldkäufer holen sich einfach neues Gold wenn es gebraucht wird. Aber durch diese Aktionen werden ALLE ehrlichen Spieler betrogen die ihre Diamanten legal über das Diamanten aufladen von Frogster beziehen.

Denn eins ist nunmal Fakt, Goldkauf bei diesen Goldsellern ist Illegal!

Und ausserdem wird niemand gezwungen aus dem Itemshop zu kaufen.

Drum regt euch einfach mal über die richtigen auf, naja oder auch nicht ;-)


----------



## Razorace (22. April 2010)

Syndry schrieb:


> @Razorace
> Was hat der ausdruck lol denn mit reifen Wissen zu tun, denn zusammenhang würde ich gern erklärt bekommen.
> Schön find ich auch diesen Abschnitt von dir:
> "Hört auf zu meckern, wenn es einem nicht passt .. suche er sich ein anderes Hobby. Es gibt wichtigere Sachen im Leben als sich über sowas aufzuregen."
> ...



Naja anscheind vetstehst du mich nicht! Natürlich über solches Gemecker kann man sich nur Gedanken machen, Unwissen anderer ist schrecklich. Weil man es in jeden Tag sieht! Leben könnte viel einfacher sein! Aber ich gehe da nicht mehr ein!




Shariko schrieb:


> So, um es einfach mal auf den Punkt zu bringen:
> 
> Alles im Leben ist auf irgendeine Art und Weise Abzocke!
> 
> ...



Gott sei dank einer der Ahnung hat. Danke !!



Melarius schrieb:


> Hallö,
> 
> also es ist immer wieder interessant zu lesen wie viele sich darüber beschweren wenn sie selbst für eine Dienstleistung etwas bezahlen sollen, aber selbst wollen sie natürlich nichts umsonst tun. Hat sich mal jemand gefragt wie Frogster das Personal bezahlen soll? Oder die Hardware? Oder die Leitungsanbindungen?
> 
> ...



Und noch einer der genau so denkt ^^! Bin ich ja nich der einzige! Danke Leute!


----------



## Syndry (22. April 2010)

@Razorace

Wie kann ich dich auch nur verstehen wenn du doch so viel Weisser bist als wir, du der anhand einfacher abk. anderer schon beurtteilen kannst wie unreif seine Weissheit ist.

zwei Fragen:

1. Ist es wert sich über was aufzuregen, worüber sich andere aufregen was man selber aber für unwichtig hällt.
2. Ist das dann nicht noch unwichtiger als das unwichtige?

In erwartung einer weissen Antwort
Syndry


----------



## Benjamin360 (22. April 2010)

heult mal net so rum...
abwarten und tee trinken, dass wird schon wieder kommen mit den dias im ah 
also chillt mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoriumobi (22. April 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach gehört es dazu, den Endcontent ausspielen zu können, um ein Spiel "richtig" zu spielen.

Ist natürlich nur meine Einstellung, aber mit der hätte ich bei ROM wenig Chancen, da müsste ich schon zahlen um voran zu kommen. Kann jetzt schlecht beurteilen, wie viel da zu zahlen wäre, aber das geht mir grundsätzlich auf den Keks, dass da ja im Prinzip keine einheitliche, oder anders, "faire" Basis in der Spielerschaft herrscht, deswegen regen mich all diese "F2Play" Titel einfach auf, vor allem, wenn dann wie hier man noch mehr zum zahlen gezwungen wird.

Ein monatlicher Beitrag, der für alle gleich ist, kann da einfach für eine viel ausgeglichenere Ausgangssituation für alle Spieler sorgen.


----------



## Surprice (22. April 2010)

Ich finde das eig garnicht schlimm das die so eine aktion machen denn ich sag mal so es ist echt kein mensch zu verpflichtet sich im item shop was zu kaufen . Ich spiele seid einem Jahr runes of magic und ich habe noch nie geld für invetiert . 


Mfg 

Surprice


----------



## sommerrasen (23. April 2010)

Hi,
ganz dolle Sache : .* Ich spiele seid einem Jahr runes of magic und ich habe noch nie geld für invetiert, *aber höchst wahrscheinlich darf auch keiner in der Nähe deiner Figur zu kräftig auf den Boden treten, da sie ja sonst zu Staub zerfällt.
Natürlich wird keiner zum Diakauf gezwungen, mit Sicherheit nicht, aber wenn man schon welche kauft um seine Rüstung zu verbessern, und diese "Rüstungsaufwerter" nicht funktionieren, von 10 gehen vielleicht 2, wenn überhaupt,und das dann noch großartig so verkauft wird, das es ja ein toller Geck von Frogster ist, wenn deine Rüstung abgewertet statt aufgwertet wir, dann ist es kein Rollenspiel , dann ist es ein Glückspiel, dann ist es nur eine ganz große Abzocke und sonst nichts...und das wissen wir ja auch Alle, oder ist das etwas ganz NEUES ?


----------



## Surprice (23. April 2010)

zur erst ein mal ist es mir egal ob ich die beste rüstung habe oder nicht und zweitens spiele ich dieses spiel weil es mir spaß macht und nicht das ich irgendwelche leute mit beeindrucken will 

wer meint sich da dias zu kaufen der muss das machen aber ich brauch sowas nicht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uwark (11. Mai 2010)

Also so wie ich es vermutet hatte ist es nun doch nicht geworden.
Da man ja das gold wieder verschicken kann sind die Geschäfte eig relativ gut, die Diamanten sind auch billiger geworden da Frogster fast jedes Wochenende eine 100 % dias aktion bringt. Und die Goldseller sind auch fast weg^^. Einziges Problem: Es wird betrogen was das Zeug hält egal ob man selber vk oder kauft.
Achte daher immer auf das lvl eures Käufers oder Verkäufers.
Wenn der Gegenstand per nn kommt schaut lieber nochmal an.
Hab das nicht richtig gemacht und 15kk verloren hart erarbeitet.
Und damit das nicht mehr passiert rate ich euch auf diese Dinge zu achten.
Sollte noch was verbessert werden müssen.

Unten ist noch Platz

lg Uwark


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (11. Mai 2010)

So für alle die das nicht verstehen , dass man RoM auch aufm End-Content spielen kann OHNE ein Cent auszugeben.

Ich spiele schon seid der CB und habe bis jetzt noch KEINEN Cent ausgegeben und hab alle Inis in Chapter 1&2 Clear.
Und jetzt kommt nicht damit an , dass ich eine Gilde habe die mir allen in Ar*** schiebt , ist nicht so.

Ich finde es eigentlich von Frogster und den RoM-Machern gut , dass sie überhaupt das "Dia für Gold kaufen im AH" reingebracht haben.
Guckt euch doch mal die anderen F2P an.
Ist da irgendsowas ?! Nein ?
Und auch wenn das jetzt nichtmehr ins Spiel kommt: Es gibt immernoch den Global wo man von anderen das trotzdem kaufen kann.
Es gibt da ein Risiko , aber naja muss man halt aufpassen.

An den der die Auswahlen für die Umfrage gemacht hat: Es fehlt da noch "Schade , hoffentlich kommt es bald wieder" oder so ähnlich , weil es gibt Leute die garnix davon ankreuzen können.
Man muss zB nicht jetzt mit echtem Geld spielen oder deswegen aufhören (überhaupt die Aussage "Schlecht da ich nun aufhören muss" O.o)

Ich hoffe es kommt bald wieder ins AH , aber trotzdem macht das Game Spaß , obwohl es Fehler und negative Dinge gibt.

MFG DaRkHeLLBoY95

(PS: Mich regen die Leute auf die Scheiße über RoM erzählen....xP)


----------



## Esperli (11. Mai 2010)

Ja, wir wissen es doch langsam, das brauchst nicht in jeden zweiten neuen Thread reinzuschreiben....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was den Diahandel betrifft, ich finde es schlecht das der abgeschafft wurde. Ich fand es vorher besser, da konnte man sich aussuchen ob man dort welche kaufen möchte oder nicht, es war also so wie jetzt, nur das man selber die Wahl hatte.
Das es Goldsellern so schwer wie möglich gemacht werden sollte ihre Kundschaft zu erreichen, finde ich gut und notwendig. Allerdings erkenne ich nicht den Zusammenhang von Goldsellern und Diamantenhandel. Die Goldseller kaufen ja keine Dias im Shop für echtes Geld, verkaufen dann die Dias für Gold, und verkaufen dann das Gold wieder für Geld... das wäre ja totaler Unsinn. Also hat diese Maßnahme ja überhaupt keine Auswirkungen auf Goldseller da deren Methode immernoch funktioniert (Farmbots sammeln Tagesquestitems und verkaufen sie für Gold).
Ich sehe mich dadurch also nur in meiner Entscheidungsfreiheit eingeschränkt, was ich schade finde, aber mich nicht vom Spielen abhält.


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (11. Mai 2010)

Mh...ich weiß ja nicht wo DU spielst , aber auf Muinin seh ich kaum noch ein Goldseller.
Und nur so nebenbei ..... das wurde erstmal für nur eine unbestimmte Zeit ausgestellt.

Achja und die Goldseller haben damit was zu tun.
Für das Geld wo du dir zB 3000 Dias kaufen kannst , also 100 Euro , kaufst du dir angenommen bei den Goldsellern was , kommt auch wieder drauf an wie der Preis pro Dia auf dem jeweiligen Server ist , dann hast du nachher mit den 100 Euro für Gold mehr Dias raus als wenn du dir für die 100 Euro gleich bei Frogster die Diamanten holst.

Also : Euro -> Gold -> Dias statt Euro -> Dias 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wegen deiner "Frage" -Allerdings erkenne ich nicht den Zusammenhang von Goldsellern und Diamantenhandel.-

Naja ich denk schon , dass es bald wiederkommen wird.
Und wenn nicht , dann werden sich wohl eine Menge an guten Spielern verabschieden...


----------



## kuttenolli (12. Mai 2010)

Razorace schrieb:


> Also wenn ich hier einige Kommentare lese platzt mir der Kragen. Ich bin selber Kaufmann vom Beruf und arbeite schon lange für ein großes Unternehmen. Es ist doch vollkommen normal das man solche Preise anbietet. (Persönlich find ichs nicht so teuer) .. was meint ihr was da alles finaziert werden muss. Wenn ich überlege schon alleine die ganzen Mitabreiter. Da sitzen ja nicht nur 10 Leute hinter. Habt ihr ne Ahnung was ein einziger Mitarbeiter im Jahr kostet??! .. Ich ja !!
> 
> Desweiteren alle meckern aber vollen Spielen!! Wenn ihr Spielen wollt dann hört auf zu meckern. Kann doch echt nicht sein, niemand ist gezwungen hunderte von Euros auszugeben. Die das machen, wissen es und stehen auch dazu. Und meckern nicht rum. Wenn ihr keine kaufen wollt ok, oder halt nur wenig. Man muss sich dann halt mit anderen Dingen im Spiel beschäftigen..Versetzt euch mal in derren Situation. Wenn ihr RoM entwickelt hättet bzw Geld damit machen wollt. Ich würdet bestimmt nicht anders Denken. Und auch solche Preise gestalten, schließlich denkt jeder an seine Tasche und nicht an derren anderen. So ist Wirstschaft nunmal. Und umsonst gibts nichts !!!
> 
> ...




ist doch normal das die leut meckern aber solche sollten dan lieber mensch ärger dich net spieln das kostet überhaubt nicht und sollten andere  in ruhe lassen die sich am spiel erfreuen das mir besonders gut gefälltund irgendwie müssen die ja geld verdienen.ohne geld keine entwicklung und ohne entwicklung langeweile und das immer öfter fehler dabei sind ist völlig normal es gibt kein online rollenspiel das nicht fehlerfrei ist


----------



## Looklike (13. Mai 2010)

War doch schon von Anfang an klar das sowas kommt! Ich habe in meinen 38 Jahren gelernt... Fast alles was FREE im I-Net ist wir teuer. Aber danke Razoraze das Du extra vom Fre to Play Game rüberkommst um Eure Abzocke hier zu verteidigen. Es geht hier auch nicht darum ob man für Inhalte zahlen muß, sondern wie man die User dahin bringt. Zumindest finde ich das ganze FREE TO PLAY Abzocke. In der neuen Buffed ist ein schöner Bericht darüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kuttenolli (13. Mai 2010)

Garlina schrieb:


> Ich habe längere Zeit (fast 5 Jahre) WoW gespielt und bin im September zu RoM gewechselt ..... bei WOW habe ich größtenteils im mittleren Endcontent gespielt .... heißt Classic bis BWL und Naxx 40 angetestet .... BC dann alles außer Sunwell ..... und auch WoTLK alles im Softmode und teilweise Hardmode und Titel außer die letzte jetzt neue Inze .... Ich habe nie die Zeit und das Bedürfniss gehabt im High-Endcontent und zu den Hardcoregamern zu gehören.
> 
> In RoM kann ich mein Spielverhalten besser umsetzen mit weniger Geld ..... ich habe bei WoW monatlich ca. 11 € bezahlt (77,- € bei 7 Monaten) und in RoM bis jetzt 50 € in 7 Monaten investiert und mein Equip ist jetzt HDO tauglich .... nicht weil ich es musste sondern weil ich es wollte ..... ich hätte mir zum Beispiel nicht meinen schicken Pegasus kaufen müssen .... denn ich hätte auch alles zu Fuß oder per Mietgaul machen können .... ich habe meine Ausrüstung erst mit 50 angefangen zu pimpen um CA und SOK zu tanken .... das hätte ich auch über Ingamestats und co machen können aber da ich berufstätig bin und nicht soviel Zeit zum spielen habe, bin ich gern bereit in mein Hobby auch Geld zu investieren (natürlich im Rahmen)
> 
> ...




ich hab zeit mit leveln und warte halt des öfteren wenn es doppelte dia gibt aber kauf sie mir net zwingend nur wenn ich will und ne gilde ist ja normal da das man sich untereinander hilft bin da recht zufrieden werd oft geholfen mit gegensänden wie z.b rüstung waffen oder auch mal nahrung wie buffs


----------

